# Stabalight



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

This is Paul Duguay Upsermans son and i wanted to post about the Stabalight

Last night i took the stablite to the Waccamaw river to test its power. 
Well first off its super cold so i didnt see any fish but i was Extremely impressed with the light this little bugger throws and the penetrating power it has with murky water. i was able to effectively see up to 3 feet deep in murky water with no problem at all and i could shoot as far as i wanted due to the strong beam of light. I am so exited about this light because previously we would use large mag lights on the river and it was a horrible pain trying to hold a light between your legs while trying to shoot, or relying on someone else to spot for you. Now all those problems are a thing of the past. I cant wait till this spring and summer because with this new light its going to be insane!!!!

I recommend this light for any bowfishing situation especially grounded bowfisherman. also bowfishing out of a boat when its not possible to afford an expensive generator and lighting set up for a boat. 

*A side note: This light is not just handy for bowfishing but if you enjoy things like frog hunting at night with your bow this is perfect. 
Also this light would be very handy for raccoon and hog hunting were legal.

its snowing right now so it might be a while before i can find some fish but there will be videos and pictures posted once the water warms up a little.

Paul


----------



## oktx (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm getting one tonight. I have spoke with the designer and I think he will offer great cutomer service. Much cheaper than some of the other lights on the market. www.archeryaffliction.com


----------



## ccasanova (Aug 2, 2007)

Keep the reviews coming guys. I'm still trying to decide which stabilizer-light to pick up myself.


----------



## Beaux (Oct 30, 2008)

I've been shooting lights made by shane since he first began building them. I have been lucky enough to become friends with shane over the years and share many hunting adventures with him. I will say this about his products, that they are by far the best light I have used while hunting at night. I like the idea that you can actually contact him and discuss any light related questions you may have and not get a bunch of automated b.s. I just recieved The latest "Stabalight" with the bowjax dampener on it and love it. It's been on two hunts so far, with another coming this weekend and I believe this is his best desighn to date! Give this light a comparison with others on the market, then compare price, craftsmanship, and tech-support and I believe the light will sell itself.


----------

